# Ifor Williams Trailer keys replacement?



## swellhillcottage (22 December 2012)

After having a fairly kak week to top it off this morning I went to hitch  the trailer as we were off to Hartpury for some BD and the key in the hitch snapped off with the lock still on - after much ranting and efforts to unlock the hitch I admitted defeat and withdrew from all play! 
 Does anyone have any quick solutions for this issue as I am supposed to be competing next weekend and Ifor Williams is having its Xmas Hols!

Coffee and Cookies for any brilliant solutions! 


S x


----------



## ROG (22 December 2012)

Have you called a locksmith ?

Or a car dealership 

Or the AA/RAC

Might be worth a try......


----------



## popsdosh (22 December 2012)

Drill it out they are not exactly high security locks very easy to replace ,most trailer dealers will have a new barrel and keys but you will need to know which coupling head you have.
When you get the new barrel it will have instructions on how to proceed . Be very surprised if you cant pick one up on monday.They are a very common spares item.


----------



## popsdosh (22 December 2012)

Do you have a spare key as if you do try prising out whats left with a small screwdriver and long nose pliers.


----------



## swellhillcottage (22 December 2012)

Wow really - I have the bit of broken key out - I will speak to my old man when he gets in re drilling it out! Thanks - will it be an Ifor Dealer I need to getthe  barrell from?

Regards S x


----------



## SpruceRI (22 December 2012)

I get all my IW parts from this company: www.barlowtrailers.co.uk.  They're always great at advising what part is needed and advice on fitting etc - and their mail order is fast!!!


----------



## Baileyhoss (2 January 2013)

You can get replacement keys online. They are just locks like office furniture has. Ill go find the link. About £3 or something.


----------



## Baileyhoss (2 January 2013)

Try fastkeys.co.uk.


----------

